# Asgards?



## justinsluder (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there somewhere on the site where these can be found?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think we have them any more - they got lost during one of the server moves.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe some folks on the forum still have them. We could post a news entry asking for people who have the old issues to let us know, so we could create a back catalog. It's hardly urgent, but it'd be nice not to lose them.

Man, that brings back memories. I loved working on those. (And let's just forget that one of my first comments to you, Russ, was dissing the first issue. No hard feelings, right?)


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd have to check, but I might have some of them saved on my other computer, actually.


----------



## justinsluder (Dec 5, 2008)

Morrus said:


> I don't think we have them any more - they got lost during one of the server moves.




Bummer.



RangerWickett said:


> Maybe some folks on the forum still have them. We could post a news entry asking for people who have the old issues to let us know, so we could create a back catalog.




Cool!



Knight Otu said:


> I'd have to check, but I might have some of them saved on my other computer, actually.




Awesome!!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like I have issues 1 through 7. That was all of them, right? Morrus, do you want me to email them to you, attach them here (if they aren't too large), or something?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool.  There were only 7, so you have them all.  Perhaps you could just upload them to the Downloads section?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 5, 2008)

Sure, I'll try to put them all up over the weekend.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 7, 2008)

Unless I made critical mistakes, issue 1 should be uploaded. I noticed that most issues will be too large to upload, though. The largest is issue 3, at nearly 10 MB.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 7, 2008)

Knight Otu said:


> Unless I made critical mistakes, issue 1 should be uploaded. I noticed that most issues will be too large to upload, though. The largest is issue 3, at nearly 10 MB.




The upload limit far exceeds 10MB - is it telling you otherwise?  There may be some screwy permissions if that's the case.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 7, 2008)

Huh, I misread the dropdown list, obviously. I read the limit as 4 MB, rather than 4 GB, and similar for zips. Oddly enough, I read the rtf limit correctly as 4 GB. I guess I was too tired to read correctly. 
(Not that it changed much, I wasn't about to stay up to upload the others that far into the night. I'll do that now.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 7, 2008)

And there they are.


----------



## justinsluder (Dec 9, 2008)

w00t!!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks - that's great!  Brings back memories!


----------

